# New Burris SpeedBead



## Gadget (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice option for the FastFire, no base, rail or saddle mount.

http://www.burrisoptics.com/speedbead.html


----------



## Nitro (Dec 5, 2008)

Great. I'll take three.

My other sights will be in swap and sell soon- especially the Docter. 

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmmmm


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty Cool Idea! How much do they cost?


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 7, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Hmmmm



+1  looks nice!


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2008)

SWEET!!!  See?  I told you I didn't need to get my gun drilled and tapped bud!

That saddle was just a place holder until this came along!


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2008)

But here's a question...

Can you not buy it without the fastfire on it?  Heck, I already GOT two of those.  I just need the mount.

Oh well....anybody wanna buy a Fastfire?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> But here's a question...
> 
> Can you not buy it without the fastfire on it?  Heck, I already GOT two of those.  I just need the mount.
> 
> Oh well....anybody wanna buy a Fastfire?





Not so fast. Don't know If I'd go to that setup for turkey after reading about it. 

It's designed for wingshooting, not target shooting like you do with turkey. The sight is mounted very low, the dot is just above the rib inline with the bead. Don't know for sure until I hold and shoot one but I think I'd prefer the sight mounted on top of the receiver like a scope for turkey hunting, better sight picture for turkey hunting purposes.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 8, 2008)

Nifty little gadget there.  I still think I will stick with my original "fast fire", my fiber-optic bead


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 8, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Not so fast. Don't know If I'd go to that setup for turkey after reading about it.
> 
> It's designed for wingshooting, not target shooting like you do with turkey. The sight is mounted very low, the dot is just above the rib inline with the bead. Don't know for sure until I hold and shoot one but I think I'd prefer the sight mounted on top of the receiver like a scope for turkey hunting, better sight picture for turkey hunting purposes.



Good points...I was wondering about that too.  Hopefully it will work for turkeys as well...it would streamline my setup since my rig is not drilled & tapped.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeh, but how is it any different than just shooting a bead?  That's what I've done forever (until I bought the fast fires).  It seems like you're just lowering it to the level of the bead.  

I'm not sure.  I would like to try one though since I don't have the gun drilled yet.  

I have one mounted on that little single shot 20 that Gun Docc did for me and it's very nice.  But I want to get rid of that dang saddle on the 870 this year.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Yeh, but how is it any different than just shooting a bead?  That's what I've done forever (until I bought the fast fires).  It seems like you're just lowering it to the level of the bead.
> 
> I'm not sure.  I would like to try one though since I don't have the gun drilled yet.
> 
> I have one mounted on that little single shot 20 that Gun Docc did for me and it's very nice.  But I want to get rid of that dang saddle on the 870 this year.




I would definitely do the speedbead over a saddle mount, hate saddle mounts. 

You should be able to change it to either mount. If I was going to order a new one today I'd get the speedbead, could always tap the gun and put it on a rail later if I didn't like it.

I have docters sitting on top a rail on both my SBE II and Browning BPS


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeh yeh...I know.  

Hey, I'll tell ya what.  I'll get one on my gun and then you take me out to your turkey farm and I'll tell you whether you can actually hit a turkey while using it.

How's that sound?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Yeh yeh...I know.
> 
> Hey, I'll tell ya what.  I'll get one on my gun and then you take me out to your turkey farm and I'll tell you whether you can actually hit a turkey while using it.
> 
> How's that sound?




Want me to release "Creek Monster" before or after you get there....


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not a good enough turkey hunter for "tha monster".  You better take him.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a pretty fast bead on the front of my GunDoc special already.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 8, 2008)

ALL of you that don't have a Red dot of some sort on your guns, it's a matter of time til you will wish you did.

I have  Red Dots on all my dedicated Turkey guns and they are the cat's fanny. I think there is no better sight system on the market.

(But hey, what do I know about killing Gobblers?)


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

I had one a a turkey gun one time.  Did not like it.  But then again I know nothing about killing gobblers.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> I had one a a turkey gun one time.  Did not like it.  But then again I know nothing about killing gobblers.





yeah you gotta kill more than one every 10yrs to know something bout killing em......


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

Gadget said:


> yeah you gotta kill more than one every 10yrs to know something bout killing em......



I agree.  Giving them away is not good enough.  There must be spurs on the wall.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> I agree.  Giving them away is not good enough.  There must be spurs on the wall.




you can't give away a gobbler, just ask Tom Kelly, he'll tell ya.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

Gadget said:


> you can't give away a gobbler, just ask Tom Kelly, he'll tell ya.


Yep I heard him say it myself.  But I have done it many times.  I even saw Cuz give Tom one.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 8, 2008)

Gadget said:


> you can't give away a gobbler, just ask Tom Kelly, he'll tell ya.



I gave three to my Dad this past year. Two walked off. On a  later day in the season, the third one I killed at about 20 steps after he told me that he "couldn't see it in the scope"....... I could.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> Yep I heard him say it myself.  But I have done it many times.  I even saw Cuz give Tom one.




You like quoting Kelly, so I figured I'd throw one out there too.....


Yeah I saw the show, the one where he said his father would roll over in the grave if he heard Cuz calling, was entertaining......... So was the show I watched this past weekend with Basspro founder Johnny Morris hunting with Rob Keck where Morris missed(ie wounded), 3 different birds because his bead wasn't working. I guess he don't need a red dot either....


----------



## Gadget (Dec 9, 2008)

looking at my BPS I realized why Browning is not on the list of guns, they use a top safety that would be inaccessible with the Speedbead, was wondering why some guns weren't listed.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 3, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Not so fast. Don't know If I'd go to that setup for turkey after reading about it.
> 
> It's designed for wingshooting, not target shooting like you do with turkey. The sight is mounted very low, the dot is just above the rib inline with the bead. Don't know for sure until I hold and shoot one but I think I'd prefer the sight mounted on top of the receiver like a scope for turkey hunting, better sight picture for turkey hunting purposes.



Actually, I bought one.  It comes with spacers.  One at 1/8" and 1/4".  It says that if you want it even higher, you can use the spacers in conjuction with each other for a total of 3/8".  That should give you a perfectly clear view of your target without interference from your bead mounted on the end of your barrel.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Actually, I bought one.  It comes with spacers.  One at 1/8" and 1/4".  It says that if you want it even higher, you can use the spacers in conjuction with each other for a total of 3/8".  That should give you a perfectly clear view of your target without interference from your bead mounted on the end of your barrel.




They had a shotgun with one mounted on it in Nashville, got to take a good look at it. It's a very clever design that allows you to mount it to a lot of shotguns that arent' drilled and tapped. I still think I prefer how my Docters are mounted on top but I could easily get used to it either way. Like I thought the dot was just above the bead, looked like a 1/4 inch or less, on the top mount it's a inch or more above. If I used the gun for turkey hunting I would definitely use the highest mount so I could get the best sight picture.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 3, 2009)

Randy said:


> I have a pretty fast bead on the front of my GunDoc special already.


----------



## ExpressHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

You can buy it now on ebay for 249.99 with free shipping..


----------



## fats (Mar 3, 2009)

I killed seven deer running in front of dogs here in eastern NC this past season. The speedbead flat out worked,  I had sold many tight patterning shotguns over the years due to poi issues.  This was the ticket and it was just as fast as any bead I have ever used.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 3, 2009)

ExpressHunter said:


> You can buy it now on ebay for 249.99 with free shipping..



I got my online at http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemListing.aspx?catid=1882 for $199.97 + shipping.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got my Speedbead mounted today.  I actually had to modify it a bit to get it to fit.  It was designed to install on a 12 Gauge 1187, not a 20 Gauge.

I just used the 1/8" spacer and as you can see in the picture, there is plenty of room for a clear view with no interference from the bead on the barrell.  You have to make sure that it is level or the bead will appear too close to the barrell.

I love it!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 4, 2009)

good lookin gun jay.


----------



## dognducks (Mar 4, 2009)

What advantages are a red dot compared to just the bead? Do they have a little magnification or something? I shot a cheap truglo that a buddy of mine has on his gun and didn't see a big advantage. Whats the scoop on them?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 4, 2009)

dognducks said:


> What advantages are a red dot compared to just the bead? Do they have a little magnification or something? I shot a cheap truglo that a buddy of mine has on his gun and didn't see a big advantage. Whats the scoop on them?



You don't have to have your eye in the perfect spot everytime that you shoot.  If the red dot is on the target you will hit it.  It is that simple.

If you shoot a front bead sight and your head is too high, you will shoot high even though your bead is on the target.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 4, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> You don't have to have your eye in the perfect spot everytime that you shoot.  If the red dot is on the target you will hit it.  It is that simple.
> 
> If you shoot a front bead sight and your head is too high, you will shoot high even though your bead is on the target.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.



that's the understanding that i have. head not down on the gun you're going to shoot high.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 4, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> You don't have to have your eye in the perfect spot everytime that you shoot.  If the red dot is on the target you will hit it.  It is that simple.
> 
> If you shoot a front bead sight and your head is too high, you will shoot high even though your bead is on the target.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.



That is exactly the advantage that the red dot has over most other setups.  If the red dot has been properly sighted in, all you have to do is put the dot on the target and squeeze the trigger.  It doesn't matter where the dot appears in the scope, just put it on the neck and it's good night Irene.  Plus, since most of them are zero magnification, it is very easy to shoot with both eyes open, if you like to shoot that way.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 4, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Plus, since most of them are zero magnification, it is very easy to shoot with both eyes open, if you like to shoot that way.



That is exactly what I love about it.  I shoot with both eyes open when shooting my bow and I love how much better it is.

You know what they say, "Two eyes are better than one."


----------



## DocCuller (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope all of the above is true, I just put a Burris Speed dot 135 on my benelli SBE.  I've already sighted it in.  Season here opens 18 April.  Best of luck to you all


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 4, 2009)

DocCuller said:


> Hope all of the above is true, I just put a Burris Speed dot 135 on my benelli SBE.  I've already sighted it in.  Season here opens 18 April.  Best of luck to you all



I have one of those too on my M2 and I love it as well!


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 1, 2009)

I assume the Speedbed comes with a FastFire II...right?  What exactly is the difference between a FastFire I and II?


----------



## Trizey (Apr 1, 2009)

Ricochet said:


> I assume the Speedbed comes with a FastFire II...right?  What exactly is the difference between a FastFire I and II?



The II is WaterPROOF.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 1, 2009)

Trizey said:


> The II is WaterPROOF.




Yep, and that's a good upgrade! 


I see they have come out with a Docter II sight which is waterproof as well.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 2, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yep, and that's a good upgrade!
> 
> 
> I see they have come out with a Docter II sight which is waterproof as well.


So, I take it the Speedbead comes with a FastFire II...I hope so, I ordered it yesterday.  I should have gotten it sooner (better late than never I guess).


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 2, 2009)

I've thought about ordering one of these several times for my SX3, but have never pulled the trigger on it.  I'm still halfway considering it, but I might just get it and/or the 870 drilled and tapped,  I'm still on the fence though.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 2, 2009)

Ricochet said:


> So, I take it the Speedbead comes with a FastFire II...I hope so, I ordered it yesterday.  I should have gotten sooner (better late than never I guess).





I think it does, my friend just bought one and I sighted in his gun for him, can't remember for sure but I think it did have the II.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 2, 2009)

timbawolf98 said:


> I've thought about ordering one of these several times for my SX3, but have never pulled the trigger on it.  I'm still halfway considering it, but I might just get it and/or the 870 drilled and tapped,  I'm still on the fence though.



In my opinion the Speedbead is easier than having my 870 drilled and tapped, and cheaper than dirt.com has them for the same price most places sale the FastFire for.  However, it appears cheaper than dirt is out of stock now for the 870.  It appears I got mine just in time.


----------

